# Who is your insurance company?



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay. its a topic i've been seeing a lot lately. For those who have homeowners and renters insurance, who are they? Do they know about the breeds you have? Have you encountered any problems with them regarding your favorite breeds (that you have!). 

I'm curious because we've just learned we're going to be getting stationed in maryland (yay snow!!!!) and we are looking at buying a house as base housing is just becoming more ridiculous with their rules.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

We have AAA house insurance. We mentioned we had a German Shepherd and our rep said that it's fine, but if he did bite someone we would have to remove him from the home or put him to sleep (depends on the situation I suppose). Other than that, he had no issue with us having the breed. Before we bought a house we had renters insurance via AAA (same rep) as well, same rules applied for us basically.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Where in Maryland?  I'm in Montgomery County right now, but we are planning to move to Frederick County hopefully soon. 

I had State Farm for years, never a problem, I then switched to AllState, I did tell my agent about my dogs and he said nothing. :shrug:


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Arizona home insurance and they said nothing about having a GSD there are however 7 breeds lthey listed to me and said if we had one of those breeds our policy would be cancelled and never would be reinstated again. Kind of ridiculous but ehh.. on the list they had the breeds were Rottweilers, Pitbulls, Wolfdogs, Chows, south african something or other that i hadnt heard before and 2 others i forget.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

When we lived in Virginia, we went through Travelers. They knew about the dogs as well as the firearms and we had an additional clause covering any military equipment (except vehicles, aircraft, and ships ... always cracked me up that it specifically said that).

Up here in NY, they won't insure us due to our remote location in the boonies. Our current insurance is through State Farm, and they also know about the dogs, firearms, etc. It's never been an issue and the dogs are always what we ask about first.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Where in Maryland?  I'm in Montgomery County right now, but we are planning to move to Frederick County hopefully soon.
> 
> I had State Farm for years, never a problem, I then switched to AllState, I did tell my agent about my dogs and he said nothing. :shrug:


 

i dont know the county but Hubby got orders (just waiting for the official ones!! looking forward to snow again!!) but Patuxent River Naval Air Station (i believe its an air station). We currently have a renters policy through USAA and i'm going to call them later with all my questions. but i'm also looking for recommendations.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Patuxent River Naval Air Station


Yup, it's a Naval Air Station. And it's in St. Mary's County.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

State Farm. I don't know that we have ever specifically mentioned the dogs since all of them came after the original policy. We just like their prices and the huge discounts that we get for having all our different types of insurance through them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol yeah there. St. Mary's County huh?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Allstate and Triple AAA. I think our home owners insurance is for Allstate and Triple AAA is for car. Not sure. But we had to double check we were able to have GSD before we got Molly.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

American Family 

I bought the house before I had the dog and asked if getting a GSD would be a problem. GSDs are fine but not pitbulls and I think Rotties.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

American Family, and yes they know I have a GSD and had no problems.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so mostly, people have American Family. I think if USAA has issue with it which i doubt since GSD is a popular breed with military families and they know about the dogs on the renters policy i think we'll be fine but definitely going to check out American Family. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My insurance doesn't allow Pitties, Rotties or Dobies.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> My insurance doesn't allow Pitties, Rotties or Dobies.


 
3 breeds i enjoy. I'll have a dobie long before the other two though. thats my next dream dog.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

We have USAA. They have no problem with GSD's. They also quoted me cheaper than American Family, plus have better coverage.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

State Farm. I got the dog after I bought my house. But I have the same agent my parents have had for years (and I mean years) and we had GSDs when I was younger so I doubt is an issue. They also covered it when my mom's schnauzer bit her foster sister and she sued my parents. They told my parents then that dogs were allowed "one bite" but they are not covered after that.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

jaggirl47 said:


> We have USAA. They have no problem with GSD's. They also quoted me cheaper than American Family, plus have better coverage.


 
yeah we have our renters policy and car insurance policy with USAA. When i was setting up the renters policy the agent asked if we had dogs and what breed and when i said GSD, she got all excited and completely forgot about the renters policy because she got so caught up in asking about my dogs and where i got them from... i have not heard anyone get so excited about german shepherds in a LONG time. Least not until i took Shelby and Shasta to Petsmart and a guy i'd met at Starbucks one time had his dog Riley saw us get out of the car and had to meet my "gorgeous girls". It was pretty cool seeing him again. His dog is a beauty.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Once I move out I am going to get a different insurance because I also plan on owning Dobe.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

USAA and no problems with our having a GSD.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have American Family Insurance and they ban Rottweilers, Chow Chows, Pitbulls, Akitas, Wolf Hybrids or anything mixed with any of those breeds.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

USAA here too, and no problems with us having gsds. We did however, send in a copy of their STAR Puppy and CGC certificates.


----------

